# Wie auf request.params mittels ${} zugreifen?



## Fats (16. Mrz 2007)

Hallo miteinander!

Sagt mal, wie kann ich auf einen im Request gespeicherten Parameter mittels der JSLT ${} Technik zugreifen?
Eine lokale Variable bekomme ich mittels


```
<%
String text="Test";
%>
[...]
<... ${text} ...>
[...]
```

Wie komme ich nun an den RequestScope ran? pageContext scheint es nicht zu sein ???:L 

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Fats


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (16. Mrz 2007)

Edit: Schwachsinn


```
request.setAttribute("test", "ein wert für test");

..${param.test}...
```


----------



## Fats (16. Mrz 2007)

KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Edit: Schwachsinn



Was genau?  Deine Antwort, meine Frage, die Technik als solche? 

Viel Gruß
Fats


----------



## SlaterB (16. Mrz 2007)

${request.test}
wär's dann,

geht aber nur für Attribute im Request,
nicht für die ursprünglichen Parameter aus der URL


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (16. Mrz 2007)

Ich hab meinen Post editiert, da das erste Beitrag schwachsinn war


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (16. Mrz 2007)

Wie ists mit

```
${requestScope.test}
```
?


----------



## SlaterB (16. Mrz 2007)

bin ich etwa nicht vertrauenswürdig? 
${request.test} 
und Ende im Gelände


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (17. Mrz 2007)

Ich verweise trotzdem auf das requestScope-Objekt - vertrauenswürdig oder nicht.


----------

